# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  کسی میدونه این کد چیه؟

## zodiack

سلام. 
من یه کدی رو تو یه دیتابیسی پیدا کردم که برای یه عکسه، حالا نمیدونم آدرسشه یا چه چیز دیگه ای که حالا مربوطه به عکس!

اینم کد:

00 00 00 00
56 24 02 00

----------


## m.4.r.m

> سلام. 
> من یه کدی رو تو یه دیتابیسی پیدا کردم که برای یه عکسه، حالا نمیدونم آدرسشه یا چه چیز دیگه ای که حالا مربوطه به عکس!
> 
> اینم کد:
> 
> 00 00 00 00
> 56 24 02 00



مقدار کد شده یه آبجکت می تونه باشه

----------

